# Award winning lasagna



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Sent to me this morning in my email - going to try it this weekend, but, mine will have all the black-pepper ingredients removed from it due to my allergies.

BackStory:


> Rick Matharu's butter chicken lasagne recipe is shown in a handout photo. Matharu received the highest number of online votes from Canadians for his dish on the season finale of the competitive reality series "Recipe To Riches" on Wednesday night. THE CANADIAN PRESS/HO-Food Network
> Rick Matharu received the highest number of online votes from Canadians for his Butter Chicken Lasagna on the season finale of the competitive reality series Wednesday night.
> 
> "I just want to thank Canada for this amazing opportunity. It's a dream come true for me and it wouldn't be possible without the support of Canada, so thank you," a jubilant Matharu said from his home Thursday.
> ...


Here is Matharu's winning recipe.

*Butter Chicken Lasagna*

Preparation time: 60 minutes

Cooking time: 2 hours 20 minutes (includes cooking time for butter chicken sauce, tandoori marinade and vegetables as well as the baking time for the completed lasagna)

*Tandoori Marinade*

250 ml (1 cup) plain yogurt

45 ml (3 tbsp) fresh lemon juice

30 ml (2 tbsp) tandoori spice blend

15 ml (1 tbsp) dried fenugreek

5 ml (1 tsp) kosher salt

2 ml (1/2 tsp) freshly ground black pepper

2 ml (1/2 tsp) hot pepper flakes

8 boneless skinless chicken thighs (about 750 g/1 1/2 lb)

*Butter Chicken Sauce*

45 ml (3 tbsp) extra-virgin olive oil

5 ml (1 tsp) unsalted butter

5 ml (1 tsp) cumin seeds

250 ml (1 cup) diced red onion

30 ml (2 tbsp) minced garlic

5 ml (1 tsp) turmeric

5 ml (1 tsp) minced ginger root

30 ml (2 tbsp) tandoori spice blend

7 ml (1 1/2 tsp) hot pepper flakes

250 ml (1 cup) water

1 can (796 ml/28 oz) crushed tomatoes

325 ml (1 1/3 cups) 35 per cent whipping cream

22 ml (1 1/2 tbsp) fenugreek, crushed

15 ml (1 tbsp) granulated sugar

*Vegetables*

45 ml (3 tbsp) extra-virgin olive oil

15 ml (1 tbsp) unsalted butter

250 ml (1 cup) diced red onion

15 ml (1 tbsp) minced garlic

500 ml (2 cups) sliced cremini mushrooms

250 ml (1 cup) diced sweet green pepper

15 ml (1 tbsp) kosher salt

2 ml (1/2 tsp) garam masala

2 ml (1/2 tsp) freshly ground black pepper

*Lasagna*

15 oven-ready dry lasagna noodles

250 ml (1 cup) ricotta cheese

500 ml (2 cups) grated mozzarella cheese

4 basil leaves, shredded

_Tandoori marinade:_ In a large bowl, whisk together yogurt, lemon juice, tandoori spice blend, fenugreek, salt, pepper and hot pepper flakes until well combined. Add chicken; toss to coat. Cover with plastic wrap; refrigerate for 8 to 12 hours.

Heat oven to 200 C (400 F). Scrape marinated chicken onto rimmed baking sheet lined with parchment paper. Bake in centre of oven for about 25 minutes or until cooked through. Remove from oven; let stand for 15 minutes. Cut chicken into 5-mm (1/4-inch) cubes. Place in a bowl, cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate.

_Butter chicken sauce:_ In a medium saucepan, heat olive oil and butter over medium-high heat. Add cumin seeds; toast, stirring frequently, for 2 minutes. Add onion, garlic and turmeric; cook, stirring frequently, for about 5 minutes or until onions are softened. Add ginger, tandoori spice blend and hot pepper flakes; cook, stirring, for another 2 minutes. Stir in water, tomatoes, cream, fenugreek and sugar. Bring to a gentle simmer, stirring occasionally. Cook for 20 minutes. Add cooked chicken cubes; simmer for another 15 minutes or until sauce is thickened. Set aside.

Meanwhile, prepare vegetables: In a medium saucepan, heat olive oil and butter over medium-high heat. Add onion and garlic; cook, stirring frequently, for about 5 minutes or until onion is softened. Add mushrooms and green pepper; cook, stirring, for 8 to 10 minutes or until vegetables are soft. Add salt, garam masala and black pepper; cook for another 2 minutes. Set aside.

_To assemble lasagna:_ Heat oven to 200 C (400 F). Spread one-third of the butter chicken sauce over bottom of a 3-l (13-by-9-inch) glass baking dish. Arrange 5 noodles over top. Dollop with ricotta; top with vegetables. Arrange 5 more noodles over top. Spread another one-third sauce all over. Sprinkle with half of the mozzarella. Top with remaining noodles. Spread remaining sauce all over. Sprinkle with remaining mozzarella. Cover loosely with foil.

Bake in centre of oven for 45 minutes; remove foil. Sprinkle with basil. Return to oven for another 5 minutes or until bubbling and golden on top. Let stand for 10 minutes before serving.

Makes 12 servings.

Source: Recipe courtesy of Food Network Canada.

http://www.calgaryherald.com/life/f...rize+contest/7699615/story.html#ixzz2FK2E9Yrh


----------

